# First Foal Of 2008!



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I am so happy with this guy it's unbelievable!
Okay, so I secretly had my finger's crossed for a filly out of this mare, but I am WAY more than pleased with this little stud colt.

And can anybody (who knows Arabians) say Khemosabi?! Boy, does this little guy look like this great-great granddaddy!

And a sweet heart to boot! Khoda is definately passing on his gentle quiet temperment to his foals!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

OMG He is so dang cute! Look at how hooked those little ears are! Wow, he is a looker! Lady must be a proud Momma! She couldn't have had him while I was down there eh? Dang mare! It is a shame that it wasn't a filly but gorgeous none the less!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> OMG He is so dang cute! Look at how hooked those little ears are! Wow, he is a looker! Lady must be a proud Momma! She couldn't have had him while I was down there eh? Dang mare! It is a shame that it wasn't a filly but gorgeous none the less!


Yes, a looker he is! 
I do love this little guy. He is definatley flashy for sure. 
Lady's doing great, and is getting very fed up with Quincy already.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Sweet Quincy. You sould tell everyone the story about him..lol


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

What an adorable boy!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Sweet Quincy. You sould tell everyone the story about him..lol


About the gay horse? LOL
Maybe later.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

PoptartShop said:


> What an adorable boy!


Thank you!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

he is so cute! I absolutely adore his face marking


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Okay nevermind.. I want THIS one!! He is just simply stunning, WSA!!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

JDI you might have to fight me for this one!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> he is so cute! I absolutely adore his face marking


Thank you!
I do so love his face, too!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Okay nevermind.. I want THIS one!! He is just simply stunning, WSA!!!


Thanks!
I really couldn't be any happier with this little guy either.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> JDI you might have to fight me for this one!


Shall I start a public online auction? LOL


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

So pretty :shock: 
he´s so regal !


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

What a stunning little foal. Fancy markings thats for sure. Congrats! is he going to be registered?


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

He looks so proud of himself...adorable


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That baby is stunning, he should be  

Always love to see these babies with attitude :lol:


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

How cute! 
I wouldn't mind hearing the story about Quincy....I am very curious after hearing it mentioned and then dropped too quickly!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Well all tell the story since she won't!  He use to belong to me anyway! 

Quincy is undeniable gay. When I first bought Quincy I put him in a pen with one of our mares and beside our stallion. Within days he was shamlessly flirting with Beau (Our stud) He'd run up the the fence swing around the scream at poor Beau. Poor Beau didn't know what to do!  Then when we had a first foal that year Quincy would not leave her alone. At first I thought he was being aggressive but as I watched I noticed that he only wanted to be close to the baby. He desperatly tries to steal foals (without much luck) just to mother them. As the foals get older the mares trust Quincy to babysit and he could not be a happier horse! 

Quincy is a living foaling monitor! 

His neigh is also very very girly, so much so that when WSA took him to college everyone made fun of him for it!  This big 16 1hh Quarter Horse gelding with this whimpy neigh...lol. 

WSArabians if you wanna add anything feel free!


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

Hahaha!!!! That is too funny! Thank you for sharing. I can picture Quincy now delicately mothering another's foal while winking at the nearest stud! I would love to see a video!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That is so funny. I have really wondered if there is such a thing as horses being gay. I keep hearing people saying that it is a true fact but I really wonder sometimes. I have noticed this happen only with geldings tho, never seen it in mares.

Thanks for sharing, its quite cute. :lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

melinda27858 said:


> Hahaha!!!! That is too funny! Thank you for sharing. I can picture Quincy now delicately mothering another's foal while winking at the nearest stud! I would love to see a video!


****
Yes, he is one of the quirkest horses I've ever had.
He completely adores babies and he is, quite literally, our baby sitter. 
Whenever mom needs some down time the baby gets passed off to Quincy watch until mom wants them back. It is something to see. lol

Following gay fasion though, he also loves to be pampered and lavished upon. He's an awesome horse.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Sara said:


> He looks so proud of himself...adorable


Proud he is!
Thanks!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> That baby is stunning, he should be
> 
> Always love to see these babies with attitude :lol:


Thank you!
He's a very confident little guy already.


----------



## FledgeOfNarnia (Apr 18, 2008)

Congratulations, he's a beautiful colt!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

He really is stunning  Make sure you post more photos of him.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FledgeOfNarnia said:


> Congratulations, he's a beautiful colt!


Thank you!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> He really is stunning  Make sure you post more photos of him.


Thank you!
In the New Colt Pics thread there is a few of him from yesterday.


----------

